# Uber starting annual background checks



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Uber will be doing annual background checks on ALL drivers annually, and is hiring another company to constantly monitor arrests of Uber drivers.

The annual background checks will be be done by Checkr, and will begin on the entire driver force in the next few weeks, according to Dara:

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/12/uber-boosts-security-with-background-checks-and-911-integration.html


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I don't see where anything really changed. I've had a background check run on or near the anniversary date of signing up every year now, by checker. 

Seems like PR fluff to me.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I need to stop getting arrested


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I need to stop getting arrested


Yep. And STOP USING MY NAME!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I had mine done last week. I thought it was too soon. Glad I wasn't waitlisted and stuck with Lyft.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Yep. And STOP USING MY NAME!


Well if you got a better idea to drive rideshare down here with someone else's identity I would love to hear about it


----------



## AMP (Apr 4, 2018)

What about making passengers get background checks, fingerprinted, and have them put a picture up before using rider app. No one is talking about the drivers that were killed, kidnapped, or assaulted by passengers


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

AMP said:


> What about making passengers get background checks, fingerprinted, and have them put a picture up before using rider app. No one is talking about the drivers that were killed, kidnapped, or assaulted by passengers


So if 711 asked you for a photo id, ss# and fingerprint to buy a slurpee you would be ok with that?

Becauss a 711 got robbed the other day


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> So if 711 asked you for a photo id, ss# and fingerprint to buy a slurpee you would be ok with that?
> 
> Becauss a 711 got robbed the other day


He has a point though and I would support background checks for riders. Last thing we need are violent ex-cons riding with us when we are supposedly unarmed and in a position of vulnerability.
Hopefully, Uber includes immigration status as well


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

TBone said:


> He has a point though and I would support background checks for riders. Last thing we need are violent ex-cons riding with us when we are supposedly unarmed and in a position of vulnerability.
> Hopefully, Uber includes immigration status as well


So you guys would give up earnings for safer riders?

The reality is there is a significantly bigger risk to your life than riders and it's a simply just driving that car


----------



## AMP (Apr 4, 2018)

Your funny "give up earnings"


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

AMP said:


> Your funny "give up earnings"


Who do You think is gonna pay for background checks for riders? It's not going to be uber or the riders


----------



## GreatGooglyMoogly (Mar 2, 2018)

This happened to me this week. Funny thing is that it was completed two months ago and completely clear, but now I'm temp deactivated pending review. WTAH Uber?
I work full-time at a bank, held a top secret SCI clearance for 22 years as an Army officer, and now Uber is reviewing whether I'm moral enough?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

GreatGooglyMoogly said:


> This happened to me this week. Funny thing is that it was completed two months ago and completely clear, but now I'm temp deactivated pending review. WTAH Uber?
> I work full-time at a bank, held a top secret SCI clearance for 22 years as an Army officer, and now Uber is reviewing whether I'm moral enough?


This is exactly what happens *when you let an APP run your business.*

You unintentionally screw over the sources of your revenue, you run over pedestrians, and you lose billions each year.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I've had two or three a year since I signed up 3.5 years ago. Once I had three in a six week period. Are these new ones any different? I keep worrying they'll change their mind on my apple core ticket from 6 years ago. (Yes I got a ticket for throwing an apple core out of my car window


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

GreatGooglyMoogly said:


> This happened to me this week. Funny thing is that it was completed two months ago and completely clear, but now I'm temp deactivated pending review. WTAH Uber?
> I work full-time at a bank, held a top secret SCI clearance for 22 years as an Army officer, and now Uber is reviewing whether I'm moral enough?


You work full time at a bank, claim to be a Army officer, yet not smart enough to find a decent part time gig that actually earns you income? Then again, most Army officers I know are dumb as a rock, so what could one expect of our 'best and brightest." ;-)


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

ginseng41 said:


> I've had two or three a year since I signed up 3.5 years ago. Once I had three in a six week period. Are these new ones any different? I keep worrying they'll change their mind on my apple core ticket from 6 years ago. (Yes I got a ticket for throwing an apple core out of my car window


i think they are just rolling it out to all states now, most states alr did the annual thing


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

wk1102 said:


> I don't see where anything really changed. I've had a background check run on or near the anniversary date of signing up every year now, by checker.
> 
> Seems like PR fluff to me.


Agreed, I'm 3 years into uber. Every year Checkr sends me an email to confirm my info and alert me that I'm being re-checked .

Today's news is PR directed to passengers and media


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> I don't see where anything really changed. Seems like PR fluff to me.


Not fluff. Uber's background checks are more thorough and extensive now, drivers who previously "qualified" are now becoming deactivated.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I hope they don't ban me for my apple core ticket


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

phillipzx3 said:


> You work full time at a bank, claim to be a Army officer, yet not smart enough to find a decent part time gig that actually earns you income? Then again, most Army officers I know are dumb as a rock, so what could one expect of our 'best and brightest." ;-)


Not dumb, HOWEVER officers in most branches are LAZY
followed by a Lazy civilian life.









R Lee Ermey
Died: April 15, 2018
74 YO


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> You work full time at a bank, claim to be a Army officer, yet not smart enough to find a decent part time gig that actually earns you income? Then again, most Army officers I know are dumb as a rock, so what could one expect of our 'best and brightest." ;-)


As a former "chairborne" soldier at Fort Bragg NC, home of the 82 Airborne Division, it is a unfortunate truth that members of the "elite" group of paratroopers can be a bit hardheaded. I have no idea about their intelligence level however. They WERE very arrogant as if jumping out of a perfectly fine plane was something to be proud of. In contrast however Fort Bragg is also home to (or at least it was when I was there) the 5th and 7th Special Forces Group. The GREEN BERETS. These guys were the cream of the crop. These guys ARE the best and the brightest. Everyone I met was a cool as could be.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> As a former "chairborne" soldier at Fort Bragg NC, home of the 82 Airborne Division, it is a unfortunate truth that members of the "elite" group of paratroopers can be a bit hardheaded. I have no idea about their intelligence level however. They WERE very arrogant as if jumping out of a perfectly fine plane was something to be proud of. In contrast however Fort Bragg is also home to (or at least it was when I was there) the 5th and 7th Special Forces Group. The GREEN BERETS. These guys were the cream of the crop. These guys ARE the best and the brightest. Everyone I met was a cool as could be.


LEG!


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

Yep, I had my report done by Checkr today and I've been "temporarily" unable to use the app (can't go online) pending an Uber review. They state it will take between 7-15 days. I have a couple of speeding tickets but nothing else so why would they put an account on hold for that? Been driving for over a year, almost 5000 rides and 4.93 rating. What gives?


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Uber will be doing annual background checks on ALL drivers annually, and is hiring another company to constantly monitor arrests of Uber drivers.
> 
> The annual background checks will be be done by Checkr, and will begin on the entire driver force in the next few weeks, according to Dara:
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/12/uber-boosts-security-with-background-checks-and-911-integration.html


They have always done annual background checks. That's why they're called ANNUAL. And they don't "start" them at any particular time of year. They are ongoing...depending on when you started driving.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

GreatGooglyMoogly said:


> This happened to me this week. Funny thing is that it was completed two months ago and completely clear, but now I'm temp deactivated pending review. WTAH Uber?
> I work full-time at a bank, held a top secret SCI clearance for 22 years as an Army officer, and now Uber is reviewing whether I'm moral enough?


Uber is, Uber does...



JimKE said:


> Uber will be doing annual background checks on ALL drivers annually, and is hiring another company to constantly monitor arrests of Uber drivers.
> 
> The annual background checks will be be done by Checkr, and will begin on the entire driver force in the next few weeks, according to Dara:
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/12/uber-boosts-security-with-background-checks-and-911-integration.html


Maybe Uber should think about doing their FIRST background check correctly. Haven't read a single report where a driver passed an initial background check, then became a criminal. Every single incident with an Uber driver attacking (sexual or otherwise) showed Uber's initial background check did not good in preventing the incident...

FINGERPRINTING is what is needed. Do that on the initial background check, and all this fluff of Annual Checks is unnecessary. Just check arrest records (by the unnamed company) to maintain the integrity. But, Uber knows if they fingerprint, they will lose many potential drivers. Smoke&Mirrors is all this.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> Uber is, Uber does...
> 
> Maybe Uber should think about doing their FIRST background check correctly. Haven't read a single report where a driver passed an initial background check, then became a criminal. Every single incident with an Uber driver attacking (sexual or otherwise) showed Uber's initial background check did not good in preventing the incident...
> 
> FINGERPRINTING is what is needed. Do that on the initial background check, and all this fluff of Annual Checks is unnecessary. Just check arrest records (by the unnamed company) to maintain the integrity. But, Uber knows if they fingerprint, they will lose many potential drivers. Smoke&Mirrors is all this.


And Drug tests!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> And Drug tests!


Now you're talking about losing 90% of their driving force!


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> Now you're talking about losing 90% of their driving force!


*More earning for the remaining partners and uber supplied company vehicles*


----------

